# Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Cigar Review - Short Story, but still a great story



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Cigar Review - Short Story, but still a great story*

really impressed by the overall smoke quality and amount of time the cigar lasted - awesome flavors and good strength to the cigar - very impressed...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Cigar Review - Short Story, but still a great story


----------

